# lopsided abs?



## monkster (May 12, 2008)

Alright so I have been doing crunches everynight(other night somtimes), and I noticed this. It appears I have a 7 pack, and i'm not sure what to say. My left side is clearly 4 whereas the right side is 3. Whats up with that? 

sorry my lack of better terms.

thanks
monkster.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2008)

Genetics.


----------



## monkster (May 12, 2008)

damn son Now I am left with the choice of keeping my weird looking 7 pack, or turning fat again (gut).


----------



## tomuchgear (May 12, 2008)

well first question why do abs everday? next question what exercises are you doing? if you are only doing crunches how are you doing them?


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2008)

monkster said:


> damn son Now I am left with the choice of keeping my weird looking 7 pack, or turning fat again (gut).



Could be worse. My face scares people. 2 weeks ago I went to the bank. The second I walked in, a little Asian gasped in horror when she looked me in the face. The bank teller said "its ok, he banks with us". 

Thats true story.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 12, 2008)

thats really messed up. i would have slapped the kid, and told her to go make me some nike's.


----------



## monkster (May 12, 2008)

i do about 30 crunches, 30 leg raises, 30 crunches(twists) and i just added 20situps. 2 or 3 sets with 1 minute intervals


----------



## tomuchgear (May 13, 2008)

ok read the stickies, and form a new ab program to say the least. you have alot of variation on the same exersise. if you cant find good info in the stickies just search abs on this forum.


----------



## monkster (May 14, 2008)

alright, so i looked up some new workouts, asked around at the gym.
I was told the "7" pack could not be fixed? is this true? isn't there any workout i can do to put more strain on that side?


----------



## Hoglander (May 14, 2008)

I've held off my post about this. I asked a bunch of women about it before I posted. 

Just don't show your stomach. It's not a big deal. Turns out that the woman I asked see this as a sign you have a curved  dick. I know that seems strange and I not sure where this comes from but there you have it.


----------



## RasPlasch (May 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Could be worse. My face scares people. 2 weeks ago I went to the bank. The second I walked in, a little Asian gasped in horror when she looked me in the face. The bank teller said "its ok, he banks with us".
> 
> Thats true story.




What a bitch.


----------



## monkster (May 16, 2008)

hahahaha a curved dick? Damn women and their strange conclusions. Is there some kind of hidden meaning behind this, because last time i checked my dick wasn't curved.


----------

